# Bull Red caught trolling off Gulf Shores State Park



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought we would try and see if the Bulls were out there yet... man they are... this was the biggest of the day...42 inches... approx. weight... over 35 lb... she is swimming around out there again... a beautiful fight... strech 30...


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow that's a beast! Congrats!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

STUD


----------

